# Screwfix, what an utter pain in the proverbial



## TRITON (12 May 2021)

I need some brads, 15mm and 20mm, and the same sizes in narrow gauge staples, and theres a screwfix not to far away. Was at B&Q yesterday- no narrow staples, but I wanted to check the exact series for a tacwise 191 el pro gun.
So this morning i ride down. About 40 mins round trip.

Took me 5 mins to describe to the bloke on the counter what exactly brads were  and he spent another 10 minutes looking on his slow as a pentium 3 computer and in the end found they had nothing, for tacwise brand, and another 5 minutes to see if dewalt had anything.
Feeling a bit exacerbated by now I told him, well staples are more important as it's for a small packing crate(send some carbon mtb forks, safer in a crate than a box)
Back to the slowest computer on earth, and again he didnt exactly know which staples i needed, even though I'd given him a piece of paper with the gauge and series on(18G series 91) seemed to think it was a single staple you hammered in.  I actually had to use their catalog to show him what they were , page, part number etc.
Came away with nowt. No brads, no staples. Utter waste of time. They said I could order them, I said I can do that online, but would have thought a company such as screwfix would keep millions of the things in stock as they're a popular item.
Now last night I could have ordered them on ebay, but no, I needed them pretty much for today, and ordering them it would probably be Thursday morning/afternoon, but if I get them quicker I can assemble the crate and be ready to post them that same day. I stupidly thought screwfix would have them if b&q and homebase didnt, Wishing I had ordered them now, but this now likely means I'll not see any order till Monday, and promised I'd get the forks in the post before the weekend.

I'll be adding them to the - useless seller list and not look to that company to fill an order or use them to buy anything. Pathetic.


----------



## julianf (12 May 2021)

I would not expect to go into Screwfix without having the order code to hand.

In fact, generally, I sit in the car park, submit a click and collect order from my phone, wait for the text, and then walk in and pick it up.

I would not expect the cashier in Argos to do anything other than tap in numbers and tell me where to swipe my card either.

(This is assuming Argos still exists!)


----------



## guineafowl21 (12 May 2021)

The customer is expected to find the things in the catalogue themselves, then record the numbers.

My understanding is that Screwfix employees are there to take your piece of paper with numbers on, fetch the items, then take payment. They are not there to give advice or find stuff for you. If I had been behind you in the queue, I might have been a bit miffed.

I get your irritation, but you can check local branch stock online before you go.

Edit - cross post with @julianf who has said exactly the same. I almost added in the Argos analogy too.


----------



## AJB Temple (12 May 2021)

Screwfix has a good website. You locate the product on-line, select a store with stock and opt for click and collect. Saves a wasted trip and takes a minute or two at most.


----------



## paulm (12 May 2021)

AJB Temple said:


> Screwfix has a good website. You locate the product on-line, select a store with stock and opt for click and collect. Saves a wasted trip and takes a minute or two at most.



This ! 

Simples !


----------



## doctor Bob (12 May 2021)

Sorrry but if triton was in front of me in the queue I'd end up with boiled pish.............


----------



## boschboy (12 May 2021)

use to buy brads from screwfix but stocks low so found them on amazon for next day delivery


----------



## guineafowl21 (12 May 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Sorrry but if triton was in front of me in the queue I'd end up with boiled pish.............


Yes, I was once behind an old lady in Screwfix who didn’t understand how it worked. She dropped a grotty rad valve on the desk and asked the cashier to fetch a suitable replacement.

To his credit, he helped her out, but it took about three ice ages. By the time my turn came, I had read every single option on the coffee machine, and most of the packaging on the display items.


----------



## Tris (12 May 2021)

Saturday morning, circa 1995, chap comes into the glass shop with a fag packet with dimensions scribbled on. I cut him a piece of 4mm plate to the measurements he gave me. 
Half an hour later he's back, calling me all sorts for not cutting to the measurements, so I got the steel rule and show him it's spot on. After he calms down a bit I ask him what he used to measure the window: 'the wife's sewing tape that the dog chewed the end of' 
Not relevant to the op but reading about the old lady took me back.


----------



## doctor Bob (12 May 2021)

Tris said:


> Saturday morning, circa 1995, chap comes into the glass shop with a fag packet with dimensions scribbled on. I cut him a piece of 4mm plate to the measurements he gave me.
> Half an hour later he's back, calling me all sorts for not cutting to the measurements, so I got the steel rule and show him it's spot on. After he calms down a bit I ask him what he used to measure the window: 'the wife's sewing tape that the dog chewed the end of'
> Not relevant to the op but reading about the old lady took me back.


I once dropped in to our glass shop and left dimensions of 36 @ 60 x 200. Got a call saying they didn't have enough glass in stock ......................... thought about it for 5 seconds and then realised they must work in CM, me in mm. Lucky they called me


----------



## Tris (12 May 2021)

This guy was definitely inches and 16ths! Used to get quite a few diyers who would use whatever gave a whole number, certainly kept you on your toes


----------



## harry the b (12 May 2021)

Wots with the postcode and invoice system...why can't you just walk in and pay cash etc without having to give personal information..


----------



## julianf (12 May 2021)

harry the b said:


> Wots with the postcode and invoice system...why can't you just walk in and pay cash etc without having to give personal information..



Probably not. But it also means you don't need to keep any paperwork for returns, as it's all on the system.


----------



## TRITON (12 May 2021)

@Dr Bob 

I'll wager though if i walked in and asked for a £400 makita sds drill they'd have it there in seconds.


----------



## guineafowl21 (12 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> @Dr Bob
> 
> I'll wager though if i walked in and asked for a £400 makita sds drill they'd have it there in seconds.


In my experience, the cashiers don’t care whether you order a high-end power tool or two drill bits. Every order is received with bored politeness.


----------



## starlingwood (12 May 2021)

Screwfix are great! Only go in when I know what I want. That's what the catalogues are for. Since Covid I order on my phone then i get pinged often its minutes later. All paid, invoices online and all totally contact less, so easy and a joyful service. You also know stock levels too to avoid a wasted journey. Trepsing through a DIY shop is tedious.


----------



## TheTiddles (12 May 2021)

Sounds like you’re having problems with the modern world. Maybe find a nice little hardware store with a bloke in a brown coat to help you from the other side of the counter and wrote you a receipt on carbon paper?

How ironic you’re complaining about it on the internet which you could have used to order, pay for and arrange collection/delivery at your convenience.


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (12 May 2021)

I wouldn't expect advice or expert knowledge from screwfix/toolstation etc. The staff are great in my view, but they are really order processors, not trade professionals. 
As others are saying above, even though my. nearest SF is only about 2 miles away, I never go there (or even to the adjacent Wickes) without first checking stock online and often click and collecting it.
I did recently click and collect some weird sized bolts (M5x60mm I think) from B&Q, as they were the only ones showing stock, and on arrival was told sorry, we haven't got any!


----------



## Davey44 (12 May 2021)

No need for sarcasm!


----------



## Ozi (12 May 2021)

My only issue with Screw Fix is the mis-match between the stock they have and the stock they claim on their web site. Get the local branch phone number to check, then I have always found the staff very helpful. It probably varies from branch to branch but the two I use Rugby and Wellingborough have always been good.


----------



## TheTiddles (12 May 2021)

Ozi said:


> My only issue with Screw Fix is the mis-match between the stock they have and the stock they claim on their web site. Get the local branch phone number to check, then I have always found the staff very helpful. It probably varies from branch to branch but the two I use Rugby and Wellingborough have always been good.


Do you not get told when you order and get a text 10-minutes later that it’s ready?


----------



## dickm (12 May 2021)

Off at a tangent, but until last Saturday we had a wonderful "old school" petrol station in the village, that also did bicycles, plumbing supplies, garden supplies, electric fencing, and, if it was not obvious in the shop, "There might be one in the basement". Today, they were digging out one of the underground fuel tanks, so that's pretty final.


----------



## hunter27 (12 May 2021)

I ordered a storage water heater from screw fix, it was not in stock at my local depot but was availlable to order online with free delivery on agreed date, after receiving order conformation I waited in all day only to find they had sent me a text (that I had not noticed) around 1PM on delivery day saying it was not availlable after all, I called them up and was told they were completely out of stock and were only expected back in stock in around 8 weeks time or maybe longer. I went back online and they did a few in stock at a different branch 12 miles away but for collection only. Not a very professional way to treat customers


----------



## owen (12 May 2021)

Screwfix online has really gone down hill the last say 12 months, I've had no end of problems with wrong items sent or items just not sent at all. Funniest one was I ordered a Hive thermostat, and was sent a makita multitool instead. Absolutely useless they are, especially trying to get through to customer services on the phone to sort out the cocked up orders. Didn't used to get many problems with them at all.


----------



## EddyCurrent (12 May 2021)

Quite often there's a Toolstation nearby to Screwfix, I go there first because it's cheaper, then to Screwfix if they don't have the item.


----------



## Ozi (12 May 2021)

TheTiddles said:


> Do you not get told when you order and get a text 10-minutes later that it’s ready?


You do, but sometimes the store doesn't have the item or it's sold to someone else because the on line doesn't match up with the local stock


----------



## John Brown (12 May 2021)

Yes. I always order online, and then collect.
No problem.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 May 2021)

I remember ordering from Screwfix in the early '80s. All mail order (advertised in Exchange and Mart), no problems then............................ except they only did screws, nails etc.  I tend to use Toolstation by choice now.


----------



## Valhalla (12 May 2021)

guineafowl21 said:


> In my experience, the cashiers don’t care whether you order a high-end power tool or two drill bits. Every order is received with bored politeness.


more like bored indifference


----------



## Duncan A (12 May 2021)

The guys in my local Screwfix are great. Order online, wait for the text, cheery staff have the order ready, in and out in moments.
BUT a lot of stuff isn't available at my store/can't be delivered etc. In fairness, I think some of this is due to the pandemic staffing issues and the global manufacturing and transport issues arising from same. 
Oddly enough, I've lately sometimes found the same item in stock at B & Q (same company as Screwfix) at a lower price. Btw, B & Q told me they had 900 containers on the Ever Given so it's no wonder things are a bit ropey at present
Duncan


----------



## YorkshireBert (13 May 2021)

Essex Barn Workshop said:


> I wouldn't expect advice or expert knowledge from screwfix/toolstation etc. The staff are great in my view, but they are really order processors, not trade professionals.
> As others are saying above, even though my. nearest SF is only about 2 miles away, I never go there (or even to the adjacent Wickes) without first checking stock online and often click and collecting it.
> I did recently click and collect some weird sized bolts (M5x60mm I think) from B&Q, as they were the only ones showing stock, and on arrival was told sorry, we haven't got any!


B&Q website I find to be the proverbial pile of sh**e. Screwfix how ever spot on. Weird when they’re owned by same company.


----------



## JobandKnock (13 May 2021)

Duncan A said:


> ...B & Q told me they had 900 containers on the Ever Given so it's no wonder things are a bit ropey at present


Neat excuse! But TBH they never have held much stock at branches, and neither have Toolstation (go in and order more than two or three Wera PZD#3 bits and you'll see what I mean). Over the past 15 months they've both got steadily worse, though, leading to our buyer referring to SFX as the "supplier of last resort". As for those folk who go in thinking it's like an old fashioned ironmongers - no comment!


----------



## Chippysu (13 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> I need some brads, 15mm and 20mm, and the same sizes in narrow gauge staples, and theres a screwfix not to far away. Was at B&Q yesterday- no narrow staples, but I wanted to check the exact series for a tacwise 191 el pro gun.
> So this morning i ride down. About 40 mins round trip.
> 
> Took me 5 mins to describe to the bloke on the counter what exactly brads were  and he spent another 10 minutes looking on his slow as a pentium 3 computer and in the end found they had nothing, for tacwise brand, and another 5 minutes to see if dewalt had anything.
> ...


I feel your frustration on this. Don't know what area you are but if you have a screwfix there's normally a Toolstation within spitting distance, (they're brothers and keep opposing stock.) They keep series 91in 18,22,30mm staples but no brads. I too had issues with what is equivalent brads and ended up at our proper tool supplies shop in D&M. Twickenham, they deliver too for future reference. I'm sure whoever you're sending the forks to will be happy that you're trying to package them correctly, I know I would.


----------



## Wood&StuffLtd (13 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> I need some brads, 15mm and 20mm, and the same sizes in narrow gauge staples, and theres a screwfix not to far away. Was at B&Q yesterday- no narrow staples, but I wanted to check the exact series for a tacwise 191 el pro gun.
> So this morning i ride down. About 40 mins round trip.
> 
> Took me 5 mins to describe to the bloke on the counter what exactly brads were  and he spent another 10 minutes looking on his slow as a pentium 3 computer and in the end found they had nothing, for tacwise brand, and another 5 minutes to see if dewalt had anything.
> ...


Did you try Amazon Prime as they have loads of TacWise staples on their site. It is my go-to supplier for a lot of workshop stuff and sometimes cheaper than Toolstation or Screwfix, and delivered next day.


----------



## Amateur (13 May 2021)

Look at it this was. You had a wonderful drive through empty roads on a sunny day. Kids in the back singing away. Wife next to you rubbing your leg and looking dewey eyes at you.....
After you got back in the car, angry, frustrated, irate...
she turned to you and said, " How bloody long have you had to order those brads, I've been telling you to order them all through lockdown! "
" I told you furlough wouldn't last forever, and you insisted on laying in bed all day playing on your x box, and don't think going into that bloody woodworking forum with your make believe friends will get you any sympathy!


----------



## Trextr7monkey (13 May 2021)

Haven’t checked recently but we used to buy staples from Machine Mart as they always seemed to have a good stock. Worth a look


----------



## Jonm (13 May 2021)

Many years ago (Pre internet) I was in B&Q and saw some thermostatic radiator valves. I think they were Drayton, two types labelled TVR3 and TVR4. They had been running adverts about employing real tradesmen to assist in queries. So I picked one of each up and went to the help desk and asked what the difference was. The girl at the desk looked at me a bit odd and said, “well, that is a TVR3 and that is a TVR4“. At that point I decided that I was wasting my time so I said something along the lines of “oh, I see, thank you” and put them back on the shelf. No doubt she thought “what an i-diot”

It does emphasise the usefulness of the internet because now I would go and look on the manufacturers website. And I still do not know the difference between a TVR3 and TVR4 is.


----------



## Crazy Dave (13 May 2021)

boschboy said:


> use to buy brads from screwfix but stocks low so found them on amazon for next day delivery


That exactly what I do but check prices first as they seem to fluctuate.


----------



## NormanB (13 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> I need some brads, 15mm and 20mm, and the same sizes in narrow gauge staples, and theres a screwfix not to far away. Was at B&Q yesterday- no narrow staples, but I wanted to check the exact series for a tacwise 191 el pro gun.
> So this morning i ride down. About 40 mins round trip.
> 
> Took me 5 mins to describe to the bloke on the counter what exactly brads were  and he spent another 10 minutes looking on his slow as a pentium 3 computer and in the end found they had nothing, for tacwise brand, and another 5 minutes to see if dewalt had anything.
> ...


Unbelievable.
Screwfix, Toolstation et al are set up for people who know what they want.
Maybe next time ring Amazon and ask them for advice.


----------



## Thingybob (13 May 2021)

I used to use screwfix all the time in the 90s delivery next day were a godsend then i believe they were bought out by B&Q thats when problems started so started using Toolstation then they were bought out by Travis Perkins the big boys dont care about the customers only the bottom line


----------



## Sandyn (13 May 2021)

I can really sympathise with you. It think it's nothing to do with Screwfix . It's more that you had something you REALLY needed to achieve, then all these problems start to prevent you from achieving that goal. Happens to me all the time. My computer is very very reliable, until there is something I really need to get done, then some really stupid thing happens and a long chain of seemingly chaotic events occur to stop me. It drives me crazy!! lol
To their credit, I have had no real problems with Screwfix or Toolstation, but I always order click and collect. I wouldn't turn up on spec hoping to find something under the current situation. I have had problems with ordering and called their help line and have had excellent service. Got through quickly and the problem sorted really quickly. Their web site is a bit slow and I have a strange issue where I don't see true stock levels, but I have so many cookie blockers, I guess that is the problem. 
Even if we have problems with these retailers. I can remember back to the days before them. There is no way I could get some obscure DIY part at 2PM on a Sunday afternoon. Some staff seem to be ex trade and very helpful. Others are just order processors and have no idea, but that's OK. I don't expect the counter staff to know lots about every product.


----------



## Sandyn (13 May 2021)

Jonm said:


> And I still do not know the difference between a TVR3 and TVR4 is.


the difference between a TVR3 and a TVR4 is TVR1!! easy!!!


----------



## Jonm (13 May 2021)

TheTiddles said:


> Sounds like you’re having problems with the modern world. Maybe find a nice little hardware store with a bloke in a brown coat to help you from the other side of the counter and wrote you a receipt on carbon paper?
> 
> How ironic you’re complaining about it on the internet which you could have used to order, pay for and arrange collection/delivery at your convenience.


You mean somewhere like Wylie’s in Warwick. This is how I remember it. You could buy individual screws, came wrapped in brown paper.







Now a cafe but apparently it is a listed building and internal fixtures need listed building consent to change. It is an upmarket cafe, I might go there assuming it has survived lockdown.


----------



## TRITON (13 May 2021)

NormanB said:


> Unbelievable.
> Screwfix, Toolstation et al are set up for people who know what they want.
> Maybe next time ring Amazon and ask them for advice.


Maybe you should have read my post before jumping up and starting your tantrum.
I gave them a piece of paper with the details on it.

Brads. Series, gauge, length
Staples, series, gauge, length
I even gave them the makers name. Tacwise.
The counter staff have computers in front of them.

I mean what else do you think they need ?. A part number , or someone to hold their hand and help them through it.


----------



## Jonm (13 May 2021)

Have to admire Jon and Mark Goddard-Watts, buys a small mail order company selling screws advertising in exchange and mart. (I think I ordered some screws from him). Expands it using the internet to screwfix, takes on a partner who funds further expansion, opening retail outlets then sells out to the partner, earning a fortune. He then starts toolstation, mostly mail order, in general undercutting screwfix on price and repeats the partner process and makes another fortune.


----------



## AJB Temple (13 May 2021)

Yes, they need the part number or order number. That is how they are set up. 

You take a total punt as to whether you have a wasted trip if you don't pre-order. I would be cross that I didn't check on line first, rather than being cross with Screwfix. Unless, of course I was using it as an excuse to pop to McDonalds as well.


----------



## TRITON (13 May 2021)

Wood&StuffLtd said:


> Did you try Amazon Prime as they have loads of TacWise staples on their site. It is my go-to supplier for a lot of workshop stuff and sometimes cheaper than Toolstation or Screwfix, and delivered next day.


Im not with amazon. Ebay is my usual. I just picked screwfix because its in a residential area near me, and id already tried b&q and homebase.


----------



## TRITON (13 May 2021)

AJB Temple said:


> Yes, they need the part number or order number. That is how they are set up.
> 
> You take a total punt as to whether you have a wasted trip if you don't pre-order. I would be cross that I didn't check on line first, rather than being cross with Screwfix. Unless, of course I was using it as an excuse to pop to McDonalds as well.



I did check their site, but its brads and staples. Pretty much sold by the billion. But my fault for not checking 'local stock'
Might be how they are 'set up' , but it doesnt say that anywhere on their website. Although that said I guess theres something deep in the terms and conditions. But are you really expected to go hunting for details you didnt know exist 
Or it it 'common knowledge' which hardly applies as i dont use screwfix.

I think most of the outrage mob are unhappy because i've drawn a poor review of their toilet reading material.


----------



## robgul (13 May 2021)

Jonm said:


> You mean somewhere like Wylie’s in Warwick. This is how I remember it. You could buy individual screws, came wrapped in brown paper.
> 
> View attachment 110427
> 
> ...



.... very much like Laceys nearby in Stratford-upon-Avon - run by two very helpful, but miserable as sin, brothers - sadly the rent (and Robert "spit" Dyas opening in the town) got the better of them and it's now a Vison Express store.


----------



## TRITON (13 May 2021)

We used to have a few of these little ironmongers, but since shut up shop, which is a pain as the old guys running them knew every nut,bolt and screw. Now we appear reliant on someone who doesnt know their own stock, and a computerized system that needs more than an actual description to identify it.

Little ironmongers are a treasure trove, as they have things long vanished. I got an estwing weight forward hammer a couple of years ago. You see 2nd hand ones on ebay at 80-100 quid as theyre quite sought after. The local ironmongers price - £29.99 original retail price. Bargain


----------



## Jonm (13 May 2021)

Sandyn said:


> the difference between a TVR3 and a TVR4 is TVR1!! easy!!!


Very good. There is a joke about cars in there somewhere, I should have said TRV3 and TRV4. She actually got rid of an awkward customer asking difficult questions by giving a factually correct answer and it still amuses me.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 May 2021)

Sandyn said:


> . I can remember back to the days before them. There is no way I could get some obscure DIY part at 2PM on a Sunday afternoon.



I remember when you could get nothing, not even a pint at 2.00pm on a Sunday.


----------



## Davey44 (13 May 2021)

Ozi said:


> My only issue with Screw Fix is the mis-match between the stock they have and the stock they claim on their web site. Get the local branch phone number to check, then I have always found the staff very helpful. It probably varies from branch to branch but the two I use Rugby and Wellingborough have always been good.


Well Ozi, it seems you and I share similar issues. We're in Birmingham and there are 3 Screwfix stores within 5 miles. However, trying to find a store where they are actually stocking the item you want/need is like searching for the proverbial needle in the haystack. In addition, I can't understand when one has been given a GIFT VOUCHER, one cannot spend it via the web. Oh no, you have to go to a store and hope that when it has said it has STOCK of the item/s you wish to spend the gift voucher on actually has it! Grrr.


----------



## guineafowl21 (13 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> I mean what else do you think they need ?. A part number


Catalogue number, yes. See almost every previous post 






I’m off to the Post Office to demand the cashier’s help composing a letter...


----------



## JobandKnock (13 May 2021)

Amateur said:


> ... and don't think that bloody woodworking forum with your make believe friends will get you any sympathy!


She was right! Some of us had to work through it (it's a bit difficult to take a 150 year old mill home with you - it won"t fit on the bus and you can't get it to go through the turnstiles on the train). In any case it wouldn't have made much difference - about 3 weeks into lockdown our local SFX ran out of anything even remotely useful!


----------



## mg123 (13 May 2021)

I may be fortunate but my local screwfix are incredibly helpful and knowledgeable. Quick service and never any issues. They have a lot of stock on hand, like others I will generally order ahead of time and collect later, when I do a click and collect order they're usually ready in about 20 minutes. I can't say anything but good things about my local screwfix. B and Q on the other hand are useless.


----------



## TRITON (13 May 2021)

guineafowl21 said:


> Catalogue number, yes. See almost every previous post


Where does it say that you need to supply a part number when shopping at screwfix. ?  Certainly nothing on the website for the casual user.



> I’m off to the Post Office to demand the cashier’s help composing a letter


Is it the big words you find difficulty with ?.


----------



## Doug71 (13 May 2021)

Around 6pm this evening I realised I needed a couple of extra things for a job I'm doing tomorrow so ordered and paid for them online from Screwfix. Dropped my son off at football training at 6:30 and carried on to Screwfix to collect my order then back to see the end of his training. Don't know how we used to manage without the convenience of Screwfix and Toolstation.


----------



## Doug B (13 May 2021)

I’m lucky, two screw fix stores within 2 miles of home, if one hasn’t got stock the other usually has though I always click & collect pointless making a wasted journey even if they are so close.


----------



## robgul (13 May 2021)

Davey44 said:


> Well Ozi, it seems you and I share similar issues. We're in Birmingham and there are 3 Screwfix stores within 5 miles. However, trying to find a store where they are actually stocking the item you want/need is like searching for the proverbial needle in the haystack. In addition, I can't understand when one has been given a GIFT VOUCHER, one cannot spend it via the web. Oh no, you have to go to a store and hope that when it has said it has STOCK of the item/s you wish to spend the gift voucher on actually has it! Grrr.



Tip: I've done this . . . order the item you want online and pay for it with card - when it's at the shop collect it, hand it straight back for an instant refund and then buy it with your voucher - simples, if stupid that you have to resort to that.


----------



## davefreeman0 (13 May 2021)

I


TRITON said:


> Maybe you should have read my post before jumping up and starting your tantrum.
> I gave them a piece of paper with the details on it.
> 
> Brads. Series, gauge, length
> ...


I'm with you on this one Screwfix used to be great - tools and supplies aimed at the trade, staff always used to have knowledge and could help. I do remember the mail-order only days when quality was great as well. Since it got sold off to Kingfisher (bandq) it's been getting slowly worse. Most of the stuff is now cheapo aimed at DIY market. Toolstation little different tbh I now only really use if I need it in a hurry and never expect anything like service so click and collect it is! Mostly getting what I need from elsewhere on the web but takes planning or patience


----------



## owen (13 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> Maybe you should have read my post before jumping up and starting your tantrum.
> I gave them a piece of paper with the details on it.
> 
> Brads. Series, gauge, length
> ...



No, you are upposed to either look online and click and collect or go to the catalogue in the store, find what you want, write the numbers down (on the piece of paper they provide, using the pencil they provide) and take it to the till to pay. Its really not complicated


----------



## TFrench (13 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> Where does it say that you need to supply a part number when shopping at screwfix. ?  Certainly nothing on the website for the casual user.
> 
> 
> Is it the big words you find difficulty with ?.


No need to get shirty about it. From the comments it seems pretty common knowledge that the best way to use screwfix and toolstation is to check stock and order online before you even leave the house. Learn and move on, you're just making yourself look stupid now.


----------



## TRITON (13 May 2021)

Shirty ? Im replying to people being sarcastic and in particular that specific use. Odd you havent words of condemnation for sarcasm
All because I didnt know how to go about buying over the counter at screwfix. Which is completely different to eVERY other store. Ask in B&Q, they know. Ask in Homebase they know, ask in Travis Perkins or any number of others they know.
But not screwfix. And because I didnt that means people have a right to attack me with personal and spiteful comments.
Simple as that. Yet others felt it open season to add a snipe or quip and take the water.


----------



## Jonm (13 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> Shirty ? Im replying to people being sarcastic and in particular that specific use. Odd you havent words of condemnation for sarcasm
> All because I didnt know how to go about buying over the counter at screwfix. Which is completely different to eVERY other store. Ask in B&Q, they know. Ask in Homebase they know, ask in Travis Perkins or any number of others they know.
> But not screwfix. And because I didnt that means people have a right to attack me with personal and spiteful comments.
> Simple as that. Yet others felt it open season to add a snipe or quip and take the water.


Actually that is a valid point. A lot of stores operate click and collect but it is not the main way of buying items from them. Screwfix and Toolstation operate differently to most other stores in that click and collect is the main way of making a purchase at the store. If you do not know that then you will find the process frustrating. And it is not obvious that is the way they operate when you go in the store, unlike Argos.

Best not to take the adverse comments to heart, this is the internet, you sometimes need a thick skin.


----------



## Spectric (13 May 2021)

If a physical store has no stock then it will always be cheaper and quicker to order online, but there does seem to be a lot of shortages in many areas. B&Q have run out of cement, no idea when they can get it, Travisty Perkins also no stock and Jewsons sold me two bags but no more so down to the virus?


----------



## TheTiddles (13 May 2021)

Next up, he’s off to the local Chinese with a drawing of the kind of food he’d like, because just asking for a #40 is too easy!


----------



## bp122 (13 May 2021)

EddyCurrent said:


> Quite often there's a Toolstation nearby to Screwfix, I go there first because it's cheaper, then to Screwfix if they don't have the item.


+1, and they accept my AMEX


----------



## JobandKnock (14 May 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Don't know how we used to manage without the convenience of Screwfix and Toolstation.


Planned and ordered in advance? It's what we do on commercial projects, anyway, because SFX and TS are expensive, unreliable and not always good/appropriate quality (example: collated drywall screws, etc). There was a lot to be said for the old fashioned ironmongers and builders merchants


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> . Ask in B&Q, they know. Ask in Homebase they know...


 
Ask in B&Q, they don't know. Ask in Homebase they don't know ...
Ftfy. 

I suppose you'll be telling us next that Screwfix and Toolstation should have everything laid out on shelves so you can look at it? Do yourself a favour and stop digging.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (14 May 2021)

I am a fan of both Screwfix and Toolstation, both of which I can drive to in 10 mins. The proposition that you order on line and goods are available to collect within minutes is simple and effective.

Over the last year, covid has made going to store and leafing through a catalogue unattractive or impossible at times.

The business model is simple - sell to people who know what they want. No heated and lit large store, shelf stackers, knowledgable staff, lots of car parking etc etc. Cost savings usually reflected in prices charged.

Takeover of Screwfix by B&Q has lead to common suppliers and the price difference is sometimes not as great as it once was.

The alternative to S or T is to go to the diy store and hope the item you want is there. Or buy online and wait a few days. If S or T don't have stock - well thats life! If they show stock online but fail then it's a pain - but in my experience a fairly rare occcurence.

Although rather sad, the days of man in brown coat who knew everything there is to know about every thing, and probably has some in a drawer somewhere are long gone. Along with milk delivery by man with horse and cart!


----------



## Britman (14 May 2021)

Always have the item on your phone or book marked in the catalogue or item number on a bit of paper.

Their computer system is rubbish for searching by name.


----------



## Player33 (15 May 2021)

Tris said:


> Saturday morning, circa 1995, chap comes into the glass shop with a fag packet with dimensions scribbled on. I cut him a piece of 4mm plate to the measurements he gave me.
> Half an hour later he's back, calling me all sorts for not cutting to the measurements, so I got the steel rule and show him it's spot on. After he calms down a bit I ask him what he used to measure the window: 'the wife's sewing tape that the dog chewed the end of'
> Not relevant to the op but reading about the old lady took me back.



Not woodworking at all, many many years ago I worked in a department store as a Saturday boy on the soft furnishings department (not very manly, but it had its benefits), chap comes in to order some curtains:
“OK, let me take some measurements, what length is the curtain rail?”
“I dont know”
“I’m going to need that!”
“It’s just a standard kitchen window?”
“As a minimum, I need the rail length, and how long they need to be”
“Gods sake it’s just a standard window, about 6 feet, and about 4 feet long, will that do?”
“No because when it doesn’t fit you’ll bring it back and complain” 
After a few more tries like that, manager comes over, politely tells him to stop being silly and wasting his staff’s time and go and measure it. Didn’t see him again.


----------



## JobandKnock (15 May 2021)

Player33 said:


> “No because when it doesn’t fit you’ll bring it back and complain”


These days you'd just sell him something, _anything_, and when (if) he came back you'd hide and let another assistant deal with the problem...

And I'm not telling how I know this.


----------



## NormanB (15 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> Maybe you should have read my post before jumping up and starting your tantrum.
> I gave them a piece of paper with the details on it.
> 
> Brads. Series, gauge, length
> ...


It was not a tantrum merely an observation of unrealistic expectations, yours.


----------



## Player33 (15 May 2021)

JobandKnock said:


> These days you'd just sell him something, _anything_, and when (if) he came back you'd hide and let another assistant deal with the problem...
> 
> And I'm not telling how I know this.



Now we’re intrigued! It was a hard and fast rule, curtain rail length (not window size), and drop (measured from the top of the curtain rail) or it didn’t get ordered. Rail length was a bit more forgiving, but get the drop an inch out and it looks rubbish and they would be returned. If they were made to the measurements supplied then tough dung really, and no refund would be forthcoming, but it was just hassle we could all do without.

If we even thought they were guessing we were supposed to refuse.

edit: I didn’t put “dung”, guess there is a swear filter!


----------



## nickds1 (15 May 2021)

Never found staff at our two local Screwfix stores to be anything other than extremely helpful, though I always have my order slip preprepared...

Remember that Toolstation was set up by one of the Screwfix founders post sale of Screwfix to Kingfisher.

Maybe that's why they're similar!


----------



## Trextr7monkey (19 May 2021)

Terry - Somerset said:


> I am a fan of both Screwfix and Toolstation, both of which I can drive to in 10 mins. The proposition that you order on line and goods are available to collect within minutes is simple and effective.
> 
> Over the last year, covid has made going to store and leafing through a catalogue unattractive or impossible at times.
> 
> ...


I loved that horse eating his crusts


----------



## MARK.B. (19 May 2021)

Screwfix and Argos are my go to stores when i need to replenish my supply of pencils,they even come ready sharpened for you


----------



## Yorkieguy (29 May 2021)

I find it quite surreal that anyone who has access to a computer (IE, the O.P), doesn't want to search the online Screwfix and Toolstation catalogues to see if they have the desired items in stock, and to check the price. If they don't have items in stock at one branch, they often do at nearby branches. If not in stock, it can be ordered for delivery to the branch the next day. I usually pay online and collect at the branch. Yesterday I wanted a 'humane mousetrap'. Three Toolstation branches within five miles. Item not in stock at one branch, but in stock at the other two. 

To compare Screwfix and Toolstation with B&Q or Homebase is to compare chalk with cheese. Screwfix & Toolstation aren't 'shops' - they're more akin to trade counters. B&Q & Homebase are stores where what they sell is on display and they employ staff who will give advice to not very competent inexperienced DIYers and the 'hard of thinking'. Their operating costs, and hence their prices are higher. (Locally, Homebase has lost it way, the stores are dishevelled and prices are ludicrous. Our local Homebase seems to have more staff than customers)). 

Over the years, (apart from decorating during lockdown), DIY has declined in favour of 'GSI' - 'Get Someone In'. That's why B&Q now have large trade counters to segregate people who know what they want and want it quick because time is money, from time-wasting numpties who don't even know how to use the checkout facility.

B&Q's website is pretty hopeless. If it says an item is in stock that's no guarantee that it is. I recently wanted an item shown as in stock, I reserved it, battled through traffic and roadworks to collect it and it wasn't there. Why? The member of staff said 'sorry - this often happens, when stocks are low. Though we show stock on the computer it's not on the shelves due to shoplifting'.

If the OPs negative experience (from his perspective) deters him from using Screwfix/Toolstation, that's no bad thing from my perspective because there's nothing more irritating than getting stuck behind someone who just 'gums up the works' and blames the staff.

My mousetrap yesterday from Toolstation cost under a fiver (same thing £8.00 - £12.00 + post from other outfits (including eBay). This morning I was asked to review the service online, and was happy to post the following review. Had it been Screwfix, I'd have said the same thing, word for word:

Quote:
*First class service, high stock levels, helpful staff, excellent website and catalogue.*
Excellent website and catalogue, wide range of items, competitive prices, excellent stock levels, and if an item is not in stock at one branch, it often is at another nearby branch or can be delivered within 24 hrs. Staff at the branches are unfailingly helpful, cheerful and courteous.

Highly satisfied - consistently high levels of service all round.

Unquote.


----------



## RobinBHM (29 May 2021)

it amazes me how many people go to the counter at these stores and start asking the checkout person to advice what they need and look up the part number.

I wouldnt dream of going without knowing what I wanted


----------



## RobinBHM (29 May 2021)

Terry - Somerset said:


> Although rather sad, the days of man in brown coat who knew everything there is to know about every thing


forkandles


----------



## no idea (29 May 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> it amazes me how many people go to the counter at these stores and start asking the checkout person to advice what they need and look up the part number.
> 
> I wouldnt dream of going without knowing what I wanted



You mean people shouldn't ask the cashier or self service payment machine what ingredients are needed to bake a cake and how to actually bake it when shopping in Tesco??? Completely unacceptable!!! 

I do find it strange when people get angry/upset with a shop/place/technique etc. when it doesn't work in the way they would expect e.g.

Screwfix are rubbish because I don't agree with their trade counter model and I won't shop there again because they didn't serve me in a way they are not set up to do,
Sharpening with xxxx method is wrong because I use this other method so your method cannot work,
You don't know what you are talking about because I disagree with you etc.

I do miss traditional ironmongers, tool shops etc. in terms of being able to get advice etc. but what I don't miss is limited choice and being sold what they want to sell you rather than what is right for you.


----------



## guineafowl21 (29 May 2021)

no idea said:


> but what I don't miss is limited choice and being sold what they want to sell you rather than what is right for you.


“Closed for lunch” ie exactly when you have time to pop out.
“Sorry, we close on Wednesday afternoons, and are not open Saturday”.

And the worst I’ve had, several times:
“We’re just out of those, I’m afraid. We can order some in for Wednesday [so can I].”
*Make a special trip in on Wednesday* - “Oh, it’s not in yet. Try again tomorrow.”

Traditional shops have many good points, but have played a part in their own decline.


----------



## JimmyStartrite (1 Jun 2021)

Screwfix and Toolstations business model is click and collect! infact the founder of SF sold out to B&Q and started Toolstation (cheeky), their stock is always spot on (loads better than Wickes and B&Q) and the prices are competitive because they need less floor space and staff.

Nothing more annoying when you want to pick up a £3 order to get a job finished and someones at the counter asking to "look" at things or trying to take masonry drills back because they wanted straight shank and the girl at the counter sold them SDS and they didnt "look" 

I renovated a house in about 3 months using SF and TS for tools and fixings and all materials from a merchant, If I had to mill around B&Q, Wickes It would of took me a year, its about efficiency, for the retailer and customer, my local branches are always full of self employed tradesmen who cant afford to tit about at other suppliers,


----------



## Chunkytfg (1 Jun 2021)

JimmyStartrite said:


> Screwfix and Toolstations business model is click and collect! infact the founder of SF sold out to B&Q and started Toolstation (cheeky), their stock is always spot on (loads better than Wickes and B&Q) and the prices are competitive because they need less floor space and staff.
> 
> Nothing more annoying when you want to pick up a £3 order to get a job finished and someones at the counter asking to "look" at things or trying to take masonry drills back because they wanted straight shank and the girl at the counter sold them SDS and they didnt "look"
> 
> I renovated a house in about 3 months using SF and TS for tools and fixings and all materials from a merchant, If I had to mill around B&Q, Wickes It would of took me a year, its about efficiency, for the retailer and customer, my local branches are always full of self employed tradesmen who cant afford to tit about at other suppliers,



I've always shopped at Screwfix 'correctly' by pre ordering and on the occasions I will pop into them unexpectantly I will sit in the car and preorder then give it 5 mins and walk in and just collect.

I always find the time of day is the most critical to the whole experience. Got in mon- sat before 9 am and it'll be full of tradespeople who know exactly what they want and have mostly preordered. Go in after than time and it'll be full of home DIY-ers! Sundays are the worst!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Jun 2021)

JimmyStartrite said:


> Screwfix and Toolstations business model is click and collect! infact the founder of SF sold out to B&Q and started Toolstation (cheeky),


His son started Toolstation.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Jun 2021)

guineafowl21 said:


> “Closed for lunch” ie exactly when you have time to pop out.
> “Sorry, we close on Wednesday afternoons, and are not open Saturday”.
> 
> And the worst I’ve had, several times:
> ...


I went to a place at 12.15pm and found it closed for lunch. Never mind, I thought I'll go on the second place I needed to go ................. I get there at 12.31pm and find them shut from 12.30pm to 1.00pm.


----------



## guineafowl21 (1 Jun 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I went to a place at 12.15pm and found it closed for lunch. Never mind, I thought I'll go on the second place I needed to go ................. I get there at 12.31pm and find them shut from 12.30pm to 1.00pm.


Almost enough to send you to Screwfix, where they somehow manage to stagger their lunchbreaks...


----------



## Richard_C (1 Jun 2021)

I ordered some gutter and fittings from Screwfix a couple of weeks ago - on a Friday. Not especially urgent. 2 boxes of fittimgs arrived Saturday before I got up. Gutter didn't arrive, online tracking said 2 of 3 delivered. Waited over the weekend, called, 'oh dear, despatched same time as the other bits, looks like its gone missing, will send some more'. Arrived next day, no hassle, no 'prove you didn't get it', just plain excellent and trusting customer service. What's not to like?*

_* the only not to like for me is the 'highest first' default sort on reviews. I always change it to most recent first. You always get some bad reviews, I look for the 'mix'' - if they are all bad maybe avoid, a few bad ones to be expected. Some are just plain silly: along the lines of "wouldn't fit my 10cm hole, one star...so why did you order a 15cm item I ask myself"_


----------



## Myfordman (1 Jun 2021)

Screwfix service is little short of excellent. Sunday Morning a tenant sent a text to say the pull switch in the bathroom has disintegrated half on the ceiling half dangling. I could see it was fubar from the photo and I arranged to call round at 13:30. 
Looked on SF site chose one and ordered it £2.99 left home about 13:00 picked it up, drove to the tenants, fitted it and back home by 14:30.
Nowhere could have been simpler to use and enables me to give my tenants a fast response service.
Anyone who find them difficult to use needs a bit of self examination of their expectations.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Jun 2021)

Richard_C said:


> _* the only not to like for me is the 'highest first' default sort on reviews. I always change it to most recent first. You always get some bad reviews, I look for the 'mix'' - if they are all bad maybe avoid, a few bad ones to be expected. Some are just plain silly: along the lines of "wouldn't fit my 10cm hole, one star...so why did you order a 15cm item I ask myself"_



The daftest I saw was a very good chainsaw slated and given one star ........................... because it didn't come with petrol or chain oil in it. The ones that really irritate are the one stars where the issue is with the delivery, not the item.


----------



## SamG340 (1 Oct 2022)

RobinBHM said:


> it amazes me how many people go to the counter at these stores and start asking the checkout person to advice what they need and look up the part number.
> 
> I wouldnt dream of going without knowing what I wanted



I almost always have the item numbers ready


----------



## Pallet Fancier (1 Oct 2022)

TRITON said:


> Took me 5 mins to describe to the bloke on the counter what exactly brads were  and he spent another 10 minutes looking on his slow as a pentium 3 computer and in the end found they had nothing, for tacwise



Pentium? Luxury! My local is still using 486's!


----------



## mikej460 (1 Oct 2022)

I am a regular customer at our local (Daventry) Screwfix and the service has always been excellent. As an aside I went to Screwfix Live last week and had a great time (sadly Festool weren't there so also going to D&M show next week as I'm after a good deal on a Kapex KS60 as a treat to myself to dull the pain of becoming an old age pensioner). For a free registration and entry I got a free bag of goodies plus a few more from exhibitors:


----------



## Ollie78 (1 Oct 2022)

I must admit Screwfix have annoyed me lately with the stupid new tablets and no more easy to use books.
So now I always check the Toolstation first, if I do go to screwfix I order first.

This thread does make me slightly nostalgic for proper hardware stores with a knowlegable chap who would shuffle through the boxes and shelves and produce the exact thing you had vaguely described.
There is a specialist fastenings shop I go in sometimes that still has this vibe and a good tools and hardware shop in Eynsham I always go in when I pass, you can rummage through the shelves of ironmongery, they will cut you lead off the bars for your sash windows and repair your tools.
Oddly, electrical suppliers are a bit more old school with a more expert person on the desk.

Anyway the point I was getting to was try Machine mart for brads and staples.

Ollie


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> Oddly, electrical suppliers are a bit more old school with a more expert person on the desk.
> 
> Ollie


I found the opposite. I tried to get something I knew was necessary from a major supplier and explained that I wasn't doing the work, I was employing someone to do it but just wanted to ensure he wasn't held up when there (a small job on a motor) and they said they couldn't possibly help as I was unqualified.


----------



## Spectric (1 Oct 2022)

Screwfix is for unplaned requirements needed now, for planed work there are better and cheaper suppliers.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2022)

There is for planned work as well.


----------



## MikeJhn (2 Oct 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I found the opposite. I tried to get something I knew was necessary from a major supplier and explained that I wasn't doing the work, I was employing someone to do it but just wanted to ensure he wasn't held up when there (a small job on a motor) and they said they couldn't possibly help as I was unqualified.


That's where you went wrong, you gave them too much information, if you had just gone in and ordered without preamble they would have supplied you.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Oct 2022)

Which I would have done had I know exactly what it was I needed. That was the problem.


----------



## glenfield2 (2 Oct 2022)

mikej460 said:


> I am a regular customer at our local (Daventry) Screwfix and the service has always been excellent. As an aside I went to Screwfix Live last week and had a great time (sadly Festool weren't there so also going to D&M show next week as I'm after a good deal on a Kapex KS60 as a treat to myself to dull the pain of becoming an old age pensioner). For a free registration and entry I got a free bag of goodies plus a few more from exhibitors:
> 
> View attachment 144674


Screwfix Live - what a treat. I didn’t know about that one or I’d have snuck off for a boy’s day out.
PS Southam seems to hold better stock than Daventry - I think they have a bigger on site warehouse.


----------



## John Brown (2 Oct 2022)

I use Screwfix a lot, but I always order on line for collection. Used to have to drive 10 miles to Stroud, but now there's a new branch about a mile away.
Long opening hours, and open on Sundays. Love it.


----------



## NormanB (2 Oct 2022)

mikej460 said:


> I am a regular customer at our local (Daventry) Screwfix and the service has always been excellent. As an aside I went to Screwfix Live last week and had a great time (sadly Festool weren't there so also going to D&M show next week as I'm after a good deal on a Kapex KS60 as a treat to myself to dull the pain of becoming an old age pensioner). For a free registration and entry I got a free bag of goodies plus a few more from exhibitors:
> 
> View attachment 144674


Those corefix are brilliant.


----------



## NormanB (2 Oct 2022)

I use Screwfix and ToolStation a lot and price check on the spendy items, great click and collect service - fast and no wasted trips. Excellent service from both.


----------



## cerro (3 Oct 2022)

When we lived in France a few years ago 12pm to 2pm all France came to a stop for lunch two hours by law


----------



## seanf (3 Oct 2022)

There always seems to be a long queue in our local branch and it mostly seems to be caused older couples who have come in without knowing what they actually want (purely an observation, no malice meant). I always order in advance and then check in through the app when in the car park. The number of people giving me the stink eye when I walk past the main queue and into the fast lane one for pre-orders is always amusing and I am out of the shop before they have taken one further step forward. Use the technology!

Sean


----------



## Thingybob (3 Oct 2022)

seanf said:


> There always seems to be a long queue in our local branch and it mostly seems to be caused older couples who have come in without knowing what they actually want (purely an observation, no malice meant). I always order in advance and then check in through the app when in the car park. The number of people giving me the stink eye when I walk past the main queue and into the fast lane one for pre-orders is always amusing and I am out of the shop before they have taken one further step forward. Use the technology!
> 
> Sean


And when a certain gent causes an EMS us with a bit of paper will still get what we want whilst you are scratching your head as to how to order


----------



## Tris (4 Oct 2022)

Thingybob said:


> And when a certain gent causes an EMS us with a bit of paper will still get what we want whilst you are scratching your head as to how to order


Except the staff won't be able to find it without the computer to tell 'em where it is


----------



## Thingybob (4 Oct 2022)

Get new OAPs with brown coats on they will find anything . Who says computers have not taken over the world yet


----------

